# Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit



## Gamer090 (26. April 2014)

*Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Hi zusammen

Gerade im Newsletter von einem anderen Forum gelesen, da es auf Englisch ist habe ich die News auf Deutsch verlinkt.

Gamestop wird 120 Läden Weltweit schliessen wegen Umstrukturierung auf den Mobile-Markt, stattdessen werden 250 neue Läden eröffnet die sich auf den Mobile Markt ausrichten.
Ob in allen Ländern in denen Filialen schliessen die neuen Mobile-Läden kommen, ist dem Artikel nicht zu entehmen.

Quelle: Gamestop: Videospiel-Handelskette schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Meinung: Ich finde das es nicht viel Sinn macht das Gâmestop so gross in den Mobile-Markt einsteigt, Konkurrenz gibt es ja genug.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Wundert mich nicht, wenn dort ein neues Spiel 70 Euro kostet, kann ich es auch gleich im Psn runterladen, oder bei Amazon kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein spiel im Einzelhandel gekauft habe. Das ist so ei  generelles Ding. Klamotten = Zalando, Bücher und anderen Kram = Amazon, Computer = Alternate. Und das hat nicht mal was mit Faulheit zu tun, aber wenn ich zb. sehe das beim Saturn ein Hdmi Kabel 15 Euro kostet.... nur um ein bsp. zu nennen. Selbst Lebensmittel kann man inzwischen gut und günstig im Internet bestellen. Wäre der Besuch im Einkaufszentrum nicht so Kulturträchtig in unsere Gesellschaft, würde es die Dinger in 100 Jahren nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, wenn dort ein neues Spiel 70 Euro kostet, kann ich es auch gleich im Psn runterladen, oder bei Amazon kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein spiel im Einzelhandel gekauft habe. Das ist so ei  generelles Ding. Klamotten = Zalando, Bücher und anderen Kram = Amazon, Computer = Alternate. Und das hat nicht mal was mit Faulheit zu tun, aber wenn ich zb. sehe das beim Saturn ein Hdmi Kabel 15 Euro kostet.... nur um ein bsp. zu nennen. Selbst Lebensmittel kann man inzwischen gut und günstig im Internet bestellen. Wäre der Besuch im Einkaufszentrum nicht so Kulturträchtig in unsere Gesellschaft, würde es die Dinger in 100 Jahren nicht mehr geben.


 
PSN ist nicht immer der günstigste Anbieter, habe schon oft erlebt das Gamestop und PSN die letzten sind die den Preis Runterschrauben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Ich hab mir GTA V im Mediamarkt für 55,- geholt  , dann hab ich es Abends um 19:30 in der Stadt beim Gamestop geholt -> 80,- und der Laden war rappe voll 

Zum Glück gibt es Key's am PC , da kann ich mir für 55,- 2-3 Games holen wo frisch Released sind ( 1-2 Monate alt ).
Oder ich kauf mir bei Steam im Sale für 20,- mal kurz 5 Games oder wenn nicht mehr 

Vlt. gibt es irgendwann auch Key's für Xbox/Playstation. Weil heutzutage hat eh jeder Internet^^ Und Datenträger kann man auch noch kaufen , so isses nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Bei manchen muss erst das Wasser Oberkante Unterlippe stehen bevor die reagieren, in der heutigen Zeit hat man aber mannigfaltige Ausweichmöglichkeiten zur Apotheke. Keys only mag ich persönlich aber eher nicht so


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. April 2014)

Naja, tut mich das wundern? Der in Hannover hatte ziemlich hohe Preise und als ich die Tage dort War, um mir mal die PS4 und XboxOne in echt anzuschauen, war die One ausgeschaltet (und wurde auch auf Nachfrage nicht angeschaltet) und auf der PS4 lief Pinball


----------



## Rayken (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, wenn dort ein neues Spiel 70 Euro kostet, kann ich es auch gleich im Psn runterladen, oder bei Amazon kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein spiel im Einzelhandel gekauft habe. Das ist so ei  generelles Ding. Klamotten = Zalando, Bücher und anderen Kram = Amazon, *Computer = Alternate*. Und das hat nicht mal was mit Faulheit zu tun, aber wenn ich zb. sehe das beim Saturn ein Hdmi Kabel 15 Euro kostet.... nur um ein bsp. zu nennen. Selbst Lebensmittel kann man inzwischen gut und günstig im Internet bestellen. Wäre der Besuch im Einkaufszentrum nicht so Kulturträchtig in unsere Gesellschaft, würde es die Dinger in 100 Jahren nicht mehr geben.


 
Alternate und günstig? Die sind im schnitt 20% teuerer als andere Online Händler....

Ich greife lieber bei Vollpreis Titeln zur Retail Version mit Datenträger und hübscher Verpackung als zur Download Version.
Steam und Key-Download Versionen kaufe ich nur wenn die wirklich günstig sind also <10€


----------



## Bhaalzac (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Gamestop refinanziert sich doch durch den Wiederverkauf gebrauchter Konsolenspiele. Angebote in denen man für ein Spiel einen günstigeren Preis zahlt, wenn man bestimmte, gebrauchte Spiele abgibt, gab es immer wieder. Wenn man selbst dieses Spiel in der Bucht veräußert hätte, hätte man zwar keine 5-10 Euro gespart sondern es wäre nach dem Kauf des neuen noch ein netter Restaurantbesuch mit der Holden drin gewesen...

Ich mag die Firma eh nicht, die Mitarbeiter in unserem scheinen selbst noch nie eine Spielekonsole benutzt zu haben (von Computern ganz zu schweigen), derart viel Ahnung haben sie. Die Preise sind viel zu lange viel zu hoch (selbst Spiele aus der Pyramide kosten dort mehr als im Kaufhaus nebenan -.-) und die Kunden werden mit diesen "Angeboten" verar***t.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Naja, tut mich das wundern? Der in Hannover hatte ziemlich hohe Preise und als ich die Tage dort War, um mir mal die PS4 und XboxOne in echt anzuschauen, war die One ausgeschaltet (und wurde auch auf Nachfrage nicht angeschaltet) und auf der PS4 lief Pinball


 
Pinball ??  



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Gamestop refinanziert sich doch durch den Wiederverkauf gebrauchter Konsolenspiele. Angebote in denen man für ein Spiel einen günstigeren Preis zahlt, wenn man bestimmte, gebrauchte Spiele abgibt, gab es immer wieder. Wenn man selbst dieses Spiel in der Bucht veräußert hätte, hätte man zwar keine 5-10 Euro gespart sondern es wäre nach dem Kauf des neuen noch ein netter Restaurantbesuch mit der Holden drin gewesen...
> 
> Ich mag die Firma eh nicht, die Mitarbeiter in unserem scheinen selbst noch nie eine Spielekonsole benutzt zu haben (von Computern ganz zu schweigen), derart viel Ahnung haben sie. Die Preise sind viel zu lange viel zu hoch (selbst Spiele aus der Pyramide kosten dort mehr als im Kaufhaus nebenan -.-) und die Kunden werden mit diesen "Angeboten" verar***t.


 
Ich kaufe bei Gamestop nur Gebrauchte Spiel WENN sie günstiger sind, sogar auf der eigenen Webseite habe ich das selbe Spiel  Neu günstiger als Gebraucht gesehen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Ja, kein Scheiss  Als wir dann nachgefragt haben, ob wir mal fifa oder so zocken können kam ne Antwort ala "immer die kiddies, die denken, sie könnten wieder stundenlang für lau itgendwelche Spiele spielen"   da geh ich sicherlich nicht nochmal hin


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ja, kein Scheiss  Als wir dann nachgefragt haben, ob wir mal fifa oder so zocken können kam ne Antwort ala "immer die kiddies, die denken, sie könnten wieder stundenlang für lau itgendwelche Spiele spielen"   da geh ich sicherlich nicht nochmal hin


 
Immerhin wäre es auch für Gamestop besser ein anderes Spiel zu nehmen um den Verkauf anzukurbeln, wer gibt schon so viel aus um eine Konsole zu haben auf der "nur" Pinball läuft ?


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, wenn dort ein neues Spiel 70 Euro kostet, kann ich es auch gleich im Psn runterladen, oder bei Amazon kaufen. Ich weiß gar nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein spiel im Einzelhandel gekauft habe. Das ist so ei  generelles Ding. Klamotten = Zalando, Bücher und anderen Kram = Amazon, Computer = Alternate. Und das hat nicht mal was mit Faulheit zu tun, aber wenn ich zb. sehe das beim Saturn ein Hdmi Kabel 15 Euro kostet.... nur um ein bsp. zu nennen. Selbst Lebensmittel kann man inzwischen gut und günstig im Internet bestellen. Wäre der Besuch im Einkaufszentrum nicht so Kulturträchtig in unsere Gesellschaft, würde es die Dinger in 100 Jahren nicht mehr geben.


 
Und irgendwann wenn all diese Läden pleite gehen beißen wir uns in den Arsch sowas unterstützt zu haben. Ich finde die Entwicklung schade um ehrlich zu sein, obwohl ich sie stellenweise selbst unterstütze. 

So sehr wir Saturn und Konsorten auch hassen, manchmal ist es schon cool einfach mal reingehen und all diese Technik in Ruhe begutachten zu können. Ab und an trifft man dann auch noch auf einen kompetenten und netten Mitarbeiter und das ist dann einer dieser Momente wo ich mir denke "Ach scheiss drauf, bei Amazon gibts das vielleicht 50€ billiger, aber dafür wurde ich hier gut beraten und konnte mir das Gerät selber angucken."

Diese Geschäfte müssen halt teurer sein, die müssen Miete, Personal nur für die jeweiligen Geschäfte, Marketing etc. etc. davon bezahlen, von irgendwas müssen all diese auftretetenden Kosten gedeckt werden und am Ende soll auch noch Gewinn gemacht werden.

Stell dir mal vor wir kaufen irgendwann alle nur noch die Katze im Sack.. Amazon muss ja jetzt schon Maßnahmen gegen Idioten ergreifen die eben genau das tun.

Aber klar, manche Preise sind halt echt überzogen, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht streiten.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wenn all diese Läden pleite gehen beißen wir uns in den Arsch sowas unterstützt zu haben. Ich finde die Entwicklung schade um ehrlich zu sein, obwohl ich sie stellenweise selbst unterstütze.
> 
> So sehr wir Saturn und Konsorten auch hassen, manchmal ist es schon cool einfach mal reingehen und all diese Technik in Ruhe begutachten zu können. Ab und an trifft man dann auch noch auf einen kompetenten und netten Mitarbeiter und das ist dann einer dieser Momente wo ich mir denke "Ach scheiss drauf, bei Amazon gibts das vielleicht 50€ billiger, aber dafür wurde ich hier gut beraten und konnte mir das Gerät selber angucken."
> 
> ...


 
Mir fehlt an Gamestop aber irgendwie immer noch das bestimmte Feeling von einem echten Gaming-Laden. Es kommt mir momentan so vor als ob es nicht ein spezieller Laden ist.
Wenn die Deko mehr auf die Games abzielen würde, dann hätten die sicher auch mehr Kunden.


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Gamestop habe ich irgendwie vergessen auszuschließen  Geb ich dir aber recht. Ich war, glaube ich, einmal vor zig jahren in dem Laden wo ich feststellen musste das dagegen Saturn und MM sogar günstig sind. Überflüssig in meinen Augen.


----------



## Grim3001 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Ich hatte in unserem Gamestop vor Jahren auch so ein Negativerlebnis. Ich wollte dort ein Uncut-Spiel (ich glaube es war AvP) vorbestellen und so eine aufgetakelte Tussi meinte nur schnippisch zu mir, das ginge nicht und haute noch irgendein blöden Spruch raus (mal ganz geschweige von den abwertenden Blicken. Die gute Frau schien mir sowieso mehr über Schminke als über Games zu wissen. Ich bin gerne bereit 10 Euro mehr zu investieren und das Spiel dann am Releasetag abzuholen, aber wen man als Erwachsener Gamer von einer/ einem jüngeren Mitarbeiter behandelt wird als wenn Shooter-Spielen nur was für sozial gestörte Freaks wäre ... nee danke.

Auch von Bekannten habe ich gehört, wie unfreundlich diese mit Kunden umgesprungen ist. Da ist mir Amazon lieber und mit dem netten Postboten kann ich mich auch besser unterhalten.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Ich hatte in unserem Gamestop vor Jahren auch so ein Negativerlebnis. Ich wollte dort ein Uncut-Spiel (ich glaube es war AvP) vorbestellen und so eine aufgetakelte Tussi meinte nur schnippisch zu mir, das ginge nicht und haute noch irgendein blöden Spruch raus (mal ganz geschweige von den abwertenden Blicken. Die gute Frau schien mir sowieso mehr über Schminke als über Games zu wissen. Ich bin gerne bereit 10 Euro mehr zu investieren und das Spiel dann am Releasetag abzuholen, aber wen man als Erwachsener Gamer von einer/ einem jüngeren Mitarbeiter behandelt wird als wenn Shooter-Spielen nur was für sozial gestörte Freaks wäre ... nee danke.
> 
> Auch von Bekannten habe ich gehört, wie unfreundlich diese mit Kunden umgesprungen ist. Da ist mir Amazon lieber und mit dem netten Postboten kann ich mich auch besser unterhalten.


 
Kann überall passieren das man als Kunde von den Mitarbeitern nicht anständig behandelt wird und wenn sowas öfters bei der gleichen Person passiert, dann sollte sich die Frau fragen ob sie den richtigen Job hat .


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Wer kauft bitte bei dieser Betrügerbande?


----------



## der_yappi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Gamestop?
Die sind doch sogar im Vergleich zu MM/Saturn viel zu teuer.
Und in dem Gamestopb bei uns in der nächsten Stadt ist (war?) das Personal so auf dem Trip: "ACHTUNG - Kunde *droht* mit Auftrag"


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Wer kauft bitte bei dieser Betrügerbande?


 
Scheint so als ob du nur schlechtes dort erlebt hast, ich kaufe dort nur Gebrauchtspiele und das auch nur wenn es sie niergends günstiger gibt.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Gamestop?
> Die sind doch sogar im Vergleich zu MM/Saturn viel zu teuer.
> Und in dem Gamestop bei uns in der nächsten Stadt ist (war?) das Personal so auf dem Trip: "ACHTUNG - Kunde *droht* mit Auftrag"


 
Was genau meinst du mit "Kunde droht mit Auftrag" ? Wollten die einem nichts verkaufen und den ganzen Tag nix tun bis der Chef kommt?


----------



## der_yappi (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "Kunde droht mit Auftrag" ? Wollten die einem nichts verkaufen und den ganzen Tag nix tun bis der Chef kommt?


 
Hast du den Spruch noch nicht gehört 

Als ich vor längerer Zeit bei denen nach etwas erkundigt habe, haben die mir durch ihre Art zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich sie "störe".
Das damit vlt ein Geschäft zustande gekommen und dadurch ihr Gehalt mitfinanziert worden wäre, ist denen nicht in den Sinn gekommen... 

Da wirste in jedem MM / Saturn freundlicher, zuvorkommender und kompetenter bedient als in nem GameStop.


----------



## Lexx (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Die gute Frau schien mir sowieso mehr über Schminke als über Games zu wissen.


Hast dich in der Türe geirrt und warst du stattdessen im.. Solarium?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast du den Spruch noch nicht gehört
> 
> Als ich vor längerer Zeit bei denen nach etwas erkundigt habe, haben die mir durch ihre Art zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich sie "störe".
> Das damit vlt ein Geschäft zustande gekommen und dadurch ihr Gehalt mitfinanziert worden wäre, ist denen nicht in den Sinn gekommen...
> ...


 
Nein habe davon noch nie was gehört und erfahre davon zum ersten mal aber Danke für deine kurze Bewertung zu dem Laden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast du den Spruch noch nicht gehört
> 
> Als ich vor längerer Zeit bei denen nach etwas erkundigt habe, haben die mir durch ihre Art zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich sie "störe".
> Das damit vlt ein Geschäft zustande gekommen und dadurch ihr Gehalt mitfinanziert worden wäre, ist denen nicht in den Sinn gekommen...
> ...


Hm, kompetent wurde ich bei MM/Saturn noch nie beraten, aber als ich mir mal einen Spaß mit einem Angestellten bei den TVs erlauben wollte, traf ich auf einen Philips-Mitarbeiter der echt alles wusste. Der war aber nur diesen Tag dort. 

Beim Gamestop habe ich dafür nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Angestellten gemacht, aber gekauft habe ich nur selten was und dann eigentlich nur Restposten und passende Angebote.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, kompetent wurde ich bei MM/Saturn noch nie beraten, aber als ich mir mal einen Spaß mit einem Angestellten bei den TVs erlauben wollte, traf ich auf einen Philips-Mitarbeiter der echt alles wusste. Der war aber nur diesen Tag dort.
> 
> Beim Gamestop habe ich dafür nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Angestellten gemacht, aber gekauft habe ich nur selten was und dann eigentlich nur Restposten und passende Angebote.


 
Mitarbeiter von Herstellern sind immer Kompetent, oder müssen es sein. Sie vertreten schliesslich ein Unternehmen, wenn sie ihre Produkte nicht verkaufen können oder der Hersteller schlecht da steht dann gibts für den Mitarbeiter die Kündigung. 

Ich sollte mal den Gamestop Verkäufern ein paar Fragen stellen, bis jetzt hatte ich immer nur nach Release-Daten von Games gefragt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Natürlich muss sich der auskennen, aber dass ich gerade an den einem Tag dort war, wo der auch da war, hat mich dann doch etwas genervt, auch wenn das Gespräch interessant war. 

Der Filialleiter bei unserem Gamestop ist ein typischer PC-Gamer, zumindest wie ihn sich die Gesellschaft so vorstellt. 
Irgendwie sollte ich aber wieder mal hin schauen, denn letztes Mal war eine süße Schnitte dort. 
Mal schauen, wie kompetent sie ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie kompetent sie ist.



Falls sie nicht viel weiß/kann in Bezug auf Spiele, kannst du ihr Privatunterricht bei dir zu Hauese anbieten.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Falls sie nicht viel weiß/kann in Bezug auf Spiele, kannst du ihr Privatunterricht bei dir zu Hauese anbieten.


 
Gute Idee aber bitte nur die guten Spiele also kein 0815 Mist den keiner kennt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

08/15 kennt normalerweise jeder, weswegen es auch so heißt, aber meine Games zocken kaum welche.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Na dann ran an die Frau (mit Fachfragen natürlich )


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. April 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> 08/15 kennt normalerweise jeder, weswegen es auch so heißt, aber meine Games zocken kaum welche.



Welche z.B.?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Ich denke mal, die Frage nach SH3 Großmods würde 99,9% aller Angestellten in so einem Laden aus dem Konzept bringen.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die Frage nach SH3 Großmods würde 99,9% aller Angestellten in so einem Laden aus dem Konzept bringen.


 
Und mir ist nicht bekannt das in Läden Mods verkauft werden oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*

Verkauft werden die nicht (gibt´s gratis im Netz). Aber es könnte ja wer auf die Idee kommen, sich in einem Laden darüber informieren zu lassen?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gamestop schliesst 120 Läden Weltweit*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Verkauft werden die nicht (gibt´s gratis im Netz). Aber es könnte ja wer auf die Idee kommen, sich in einem Laden darüber informieren zu lassen?


 
Achso, ja dann hast du Recht. Aber Websites wirst du wohl nicht bekommen, selbst wenn sie es wüssten dürfen sie wahrscheinlich nichts sagen damit es nicht als Werbung für anderes gilt. 
Ausnahme dürften wohl die Offiziellen Gaming-Websites sein und über die wollten die Mitarbeiter von den aktuellsten und bekanntesten Spielen in dem jeweiligen Genre Bescheid wissen.


----------

